

Scroll down and click Destroy this Site - nazka
http://www.daskeyboard.com/

======
nazka
Ya sorry guys. Ctrl+F works for me, it's weird. But as skyo said you have to
scroll down at the very bottom of the page. It is in the middle list, and you
have Destroy the Site at the end of it. Then you have to use the arrow keys
and the spacebar. Sorry for the long time to respond, I thought it was all
good.

------
bignis
Not seeing "Destroy this Site" on the page. Ctrl-F text find didn't come up
with anything either.

~~~
skyo
Yeah, for some reason the link doesn't show up when searching the page. You
can find it at the bottom of the page, under the header "Connect". It's
between the links for "Become a Reseller" and "Privacy Policy"

------
jondtaylor
Instructions unclear. Stuck in comments.

